# Lessloss Blackbody is out



## scootermafia

Blackbody - $959.00 : LessLoss high end audio power cables, video power cables, audiophile power cables, audiophile cables

 Looks pretty fascinating! Thoughts?


----------



## logwed

Umm... What?


----------



## logwed

+1 for their marketing team, though!


----------



## scootermafia

So far it's the only gadget to go after the sort of bad frequencies that power conditioners cannot. You point it at your gear, and voila. You can read the theory section, but it has some pretty intense physics in it.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can read the theory section, but it has some pretty intense physics in it._

 

I see more Peter Belt, Geoff Kait, Jack Bybee and John Bedini in it than physics.

 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

By the way, I really resent their exploiting the late Richard Feynman to market this thing.

 se


----------



## thisbenjamin (Apr 9, 2018)

.


----------



## dura

Quote:


 If possible, several Blackbodys should be used in tandem to maximize coverage and effectiveness. 
 

Of course, the more the better!


----------



## ecclesand

Looks like a big giant load of crap to me.


----------



## iriverdude

No tech talk of inverted tachyon pulse of 13.5 terraherz, using the Heisenberg compensator along the deflector array?


----------



## scootermafia

I'd be pretty scared to open it. Whatever's inside, it's probably not packing peanuts and a Twinkie.


----------



## n3rdling

How do people get duped for this stuff


----------



## scootermafia

You say this now...but in a few years you will have audio enhancing brain implants...


----------



## sschell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd be pretty scared to open it. Whatever's inside, it's probably not packing peanuts and a Twinkie._

 

I'll bet that's exactly what's inside. Plus something to give it some weight.


----------



## nkk

"Remember that photon shower?"

 That made me laugh out loud for real. This is priceless. I wonder which one they mean. Perhaps this is why music sounds better at night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either way, as a physicist I did not know whether to weep for their total lack of science, or laugh at it. I think weeping is appropriate, as we all know many people will be sucked into this.

 -Nkk


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


 It is marginally smaller in weight and size than two bars of gold. 
 

Way to dress it up!

  Quote:


 The more the merrier! 
 

Seriously? Last I checked, anything times 0 is 0...


----------



## somestranger26

Lessloss = Geniuses. I wish I could convince people to give me $1000 for a chunk of worthless black plastic.


----------



## melomaniac

well, I say you have to fly over there today, and scoop up their black audio gold bars by the dozen, then string them around your neck for an interference-proof necklace. you've never heard your headphones that way! also, string some up on the ceiling of your listening room, like salami in an italian deli. and arrange some on the mantelpiece and the windowsill, along with the garlic that keeps the vampires away.


----------



## Jon L

Oh, why oh Why? 

 Lessloss was doing so well with the routine cable business; why go into this?

 "The Blackbody takes advantage of the quantum nature of particle interaction, and is therefore able to permeate metal, plastic, wood, and other barriers to affect the circuitry inside your components. This altered electromagnetic influence results in profoundly improved sound quality."


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, why oh Why? 

 Lessloss was doing so well with the routine cable business; why go into this?_

 

Because there's a market for it?

 se


----------



## alvin sawdust

The blackbody takes advantage of muppet audiophools more like


----------



## prone2phone

dont laugh at Blackbody, someday he may be the president of the United States of America, wuahahaha


----------



## scootermafia

Hey, that joke is not cool.


----------



## Souchirou

Putting the product it self aside... Is this actually possible?


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Souchirou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Putting the product it self aside... Is this actually possible?_

 

Of course it is but the only way to find out is obviously testing it, this may sound crazy but changing cables,caps,burning-in,decoupling devices etc... can be as crazy for non "enlightened" people.


----------



## Souchirou

Funny thing is they recommend 3 of those things. But don't worry if you order 3 you get 15% off.

 Thats an discount of $431 that just leaves $2446 for the set.


----------



## wushuliu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dont laugh at Blackbody, someday he may be the president of the United States of America, wuahahaha_

 

What?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Souchirou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Putting the product it self aside... Is this actually possible?_

 

What exactly is the "this" that you're referring to?

 The only "this" I see is just a bunch of pseudoscientific gibberish. 

 se


----------



## nattonrice

Yeah I hate to say it but I read thru that link and there is none of the claimed physics on that page at all.


----------



## eugenius

Next release: Blacklight, you know, like in Fleshlight.


----------



## akwok

I always thought that LessLoss was a BS company. This just confirms it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omega17TheTrue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course it is but the only way to find out is obviously testing it, this may sound crazy but changing cables,caps,burning-in,decoupling devices etc... can be as crazy for non "enlightened" people._

 

non "enlightened"? Really?


----------



## Joelby

I'm sold. I plan on having 2 installed on my chair with my head in between. Maybe my sperm count will go up if I put one under the seat.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Souchirou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Putting the product it self aside... Is this actually possible?_

 

Putting the product itself aside, I'm afraid you don't have anything left.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Putting the product itself aside, I'm afraid you don't have anything left._

 

That's the best way of putting it that I've seen so far. 

 se


----------



## oohms

Isn't it illegal to sell crap like this? It should be


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oohms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't it illegal to sell crap like this? It should be_

 

Vendors have been preying on the tons of money, little sense crowd for a long, long time. If it were illegal to sell a product that you know is BS, then I think we'd have half the high-end audio equipment industry we have today.


----------



## scootermafia

Well, there's a long, picture-filled story about the inspiration for this. Apparently when driving through an area of Europe famous for its mineral glass content or minerals or something, he found that his car stereo sounded better. He began to theorize that things that are blue colored enhance sound. All of this is pretty new territory and may very well be the author's imagination, but if a bunch of reviewers try this and are sold on it, and if you try it and it makes you happy, then why not. Still, it's unlikely that anyone that's not an actual physics Ph.D. is going to come up with something that actually works, or else it would already be done.


----------



## manaox2

It's going to get an award on positive feedback any day now for sure though. Clever little clock can't compete to the black box.


----------



## n3rdling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, there's a long, picture-filled story about the inspiration for this. Apparently when driving through an area of Europe famous for its mineral glass content or minerals or something, he found that his car stereo sounded better. He began to theorize that things that are blue colored enhance sound. All of this is pretty new territory and may very well be the author's imagination, but if a bunch of reviewers try this and are sold on it, and if you try it and it makes you happy, then why not. Still, it's unlikely that anyone that's not an actual physics Ph.D. is going to come up with something that actually works, or else it would already be done._

 

LMAO 

 Are you being serious or did you make that up? If the former, link please as that's just hysterical.


----------



## scootermafia

It's not a joke. This guy is really passionate about designing stuff, all I can say is he has a lot to prove at this point as 99% of audiophiles will laugh at this idea for being too hardcore. Even Patrick is probably hiding in fear.

Concept Development : LessLoss high end audio power cables, video power cables, audiophile power cables, audiophile cables

 Read the whole page, for the car experience. It's certainly an interesting story.


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

I get how shining a blue light onto a cd while its being played might potentially help the signal if the reader head can actually pick up some of the blue light or some intereference pattern...

 But how does that marginal improvement (if at all) help when the CD is enclosed or not being played?

 Lots of assumptions here not terribly well explained. Well written fiction.


----------



## gevorg

A+ for creativity. Amarra, step aside!

 Next round: Lessloss *levitating *Tunnelbridge:

LessLoss interconnect cable, audio interconnect cable, video interconnect cable, high end audio interconnect cable, audiophile


----------



## Maxvla

So what does a floating hockey puck have to do with audiophiles?

 Maybe this is designed to be used in combo with the Blackbody with the Blackbody being levitated into 'position'.


----------



## iriverdude

Audiophile O2, taken from the Tibetan plateau. Only £5000 each. Place them around your room to increase bass, sweeten treble.


----------



## forbigger

This is a dragon oil.......snake is understatement


----------



## scootermafia

Sigged.


----------



## IPodPJ

.


----------



## manaox2

Positive feedback or 6moons will be passing out awards to the guy soon. Not a huge difference between this and Shakti stones.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dont laugh at Blackbody, someday he may be the president of the United States of America, wuahahaha_

 

*removed*

 Some of the jokes in this thread are a pretty big fail.


----------



## scootermafia

Well, Shakti stones are electromagnetism related, yes? They're like antennas, you put them over transformers and whatnot. That I can almost handle.

 This Blackbody takes it up a notch to where it is going after stuff in the realm of quantum mechanics.


----------



## IPodPJ

Ok, removed if it offended you, Manaox. It was a joke. Just like selling a $959 device with pseudo-scientific babble is a joke.


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This Blackbody takes it up a notch to where it is going after stuff in the realm of quantum mechanics._

 

Where?
 All I can see on those pages are snippets of "for-a-general-audience" science that he jotted down after watching some videos.
 He then seems to have mixed it all together with some little colorful stories that he invented along the way...


----------



## cuba0555

A sugar pill for every scenario I suppose.


----------



## internethandle

I'm a newbie and all, but this seriously made me lol.


----------



## leberserkfury

i'm gonna send ezio auditoire after this company.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, removed if it offended you, Manaox. It was a joke. Just like selling a $959 device with pseudo-scientific babble is a joke._

 

Thanks PJ, I just thought it harsh on the mother and value of life, not a huge amount of sympathy for the guy.


----------



## 120717

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, there's a long, picture-filled story about the inspiration for this. Apparently when driving through an area of Europe famous for its mineral glass content or minerals or something, he found that his car stereo sounded better. He began to theorize that things that are blue colored enhance sound. All of this is pretty new territory and may very well be the author's imagination, but if a bunch of reviewers try this and are sold on it, and if you try it and it makes you happy, then why not. Still, it's unlikely that anyone that's not an actual physics Ph.D. is going to come up with something that actually works, or else it would already be done._

 

"What's more, we see only a very small fraction of the phenomenon we call light."
 He suggests we miss out on more 'colours' than we really do. I would've assumed colours are like notes - on a logarithmic rather than linear scale...


----------



## scootermafia

This is kinda like on Heroes when the deaf woman can interpret sound as colors and light.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks PJ, I just thought it harsh on the mother and value of life, not a huge amount of sympathy for the guy._

 

#

 I don't value the lives of con artists and scammers.


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is kinda like on Heroes when the deaf woman can interpret sound as colors and light._

 

Idk... thats still probably a whole lot more likely than the Blackbody.

 All you need are some messed up brain circuits so the sound she hears is converted directly to colors and light. It happens in real people every so often except that they can usually hear at the same time.

 linky: Synesthesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is kinda like on Heroes when the deaf woman can interpret sound as colors and light._

 

Well, there is a condition like that (not applying to the deaf, mind you) called synesthesia. You actually hear colors, taste sounds, smell touch, etc. and other variations of sensory confusion. It's an improper wiring in the brain, and you actually experience this to a small degree with chemicals such as Lysergic Acid Diethylamide (otherwise known as LSD-25).

 There was a Science Channel program about several synesthetes and how they live their lives. One is a musician that plays guitar, but he does so not by hearing musical notes as we would, but by seeing colored shapes when those notes are played. It's a fascinating condition and I would love to be a synesthete for a week.

 Edit: Looks like A Dying Wren beat me to the punch.


----------



## scootermafia

It's all well and good, until it happens to you...


----------



## 120717

The movie Daredevil isn't like real life


----------



## HumanMedia

"OMG Its full of stars!"


----------



## omigawsh_lollercoaster

You bunch of non believers.

 Two of these on a headphone band could replace my foil hat.


----------



## scootermafia

We need to build Patrick82 an ERS paper tuxedo with pockets for these.


----------



## Bones13

Is it April already? - "more than a system upgrade"


----------



## Bones13

Selling bricks, painted any color of your choice - on sale now - $750 

 If you put "sparkles" in the comment box, they will be added at no cost.


----------



## 9pintube

IRIVERDUDE, I always heard you had to fill the "wonder Glass" containers with different amounts of Liquid and Pixie Dust to tune the bass frequencies!!! I do use Tube Traps, Shun-Mook pucks and the(original cable jackets), go ahead and Laugh!!!


----------



## scootermafia

Tweaks are what make audio fun. At a certain point you'll have the system you want, and where do you go from there? It's like moving up from cigarettes and beer to the meth laced joints and onward to cheesing with cats.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tweaks are what make audio fun. At a certain point you'll have the system you want, and where do you go from there?_

 

To the pleasure and enjoyment of listening to music. 

 se


----------



## scootermafia

^^ correct answer, but some people just have tweaking in their blood.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ correct answer, but some people just have tweaking in their blood._

 

And I'm glad it's some _other_ people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I couldn't take perpetually never being quite satisfied.

 se


----------



## scootermafia

When these people arrive at the gates of Hell, they will be sentenced to eternal stoning. By Shakti stones.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When these people arrive at the gates of Hell, they will be sentenced to eternal stoning. By Shakti stones._

 






 se


----------



## Currawong

So, scooter, are you going to buy one and review it for us?


----------



## scootermafia

If they send me one, I will do my level best to. I really want three though.


----------



## haloxt

I tried searching their website for a reason why this is superior to conventional emf shielding but can't find it. I doubt something kept at such a distance could do a fraction of the shielding compared to ers paper or aluminum foil put in strategic locations like patrick82 does.


----------



## Zombie_X

I bet it's only a high powered magnet inside. If that's the case, I have a few hundred of those here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## HD-5000

Or a Timex clock. With a sticker covering the LCD.


----------



## Zombie_X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HD-5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or a Timex clock. With a sticker covering the LCD._

 

Yes, also a good sugestion. Reminds me of the Shakti stone thingies. Ultra snake oil FTW!!


----------



## haloxt

I emailed about this product and got a reply from Louis, the guy who designed this, with 3 pages of explanation too confusing for me to understand, and I'm just going to give up because from what I've read it seems kind of absurd. It did seem more sincere than the current articles, I'll give him that.


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Positive feedback or 6moons will be passing out awards to the guy soon. Not a huge difference between this and Shakti stones.
_

 

There isn't a big difference between this and 'audiophile cables'. Well, no difference really.


----------



## logwed

Let's not go there, Raez.


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *logwed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's not go there, Raez._

 

Just following up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What if I believe in putting stones all over my crap? Is it controversial then?


----------



## logwed

Well, if it has a cool name like Shakti, it *must* be great!


----------



## scootermafia

It's more of a stretch to believe that something not in the signal path or directly connected to a component can do anything, but cables are always going to be controversial around here.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There isn't a big difference between this and 'audiophile cables'. Well, no difference really._

 

When you put it like that it sounds so harsh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Audiophile cables, hmph!

 Some cables are a complete joke and others do actually make a difference. I've swapped headphone cables back and forth back and forth dozens of times in a row and there are obvious, blatant differences that you'd have to be deaf to ignore.

 I have a neighbor that just spent $9,000 on a Tara Labs AES/EBU digital cable and I think that is just nuts. Digital cables need to conform to spec. Anything outside the spec is less than optimum, and whether people prefer it or not does not mean it is transmitting a more pure signal.


----------



## colonelkernel8

IPodPJ, lets not go there.


----------



## scootermafia

Technical Questions and Answers about the LessLoss Blackbody : LessLoss high end audio power cables, video power cables, audiophile power cables, audiophile cables

 Some new and interesting info just released in the newsletter. I shall be reading this.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some new and interesting info just released in the newsletter. I shall be reading this._

 

Nothing interesting about it. It's just another example of taking some grains of truth, using them to scare the bejeezus out of insecure audiophiles, and then offering a "cure" for the ******** they've concocted.

 se


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When you put it like that it sounds so harsh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Audiophile cables, hmph!

 Some cables are a complete joke and others do actually make a difference. I've swapped headphone cables back and forth back and forth dozens of times in a row and there are obvious, blatant differences that you'd have to be deaf to ignore.

 I have a neighbor that just spent $9,000 on a Tara Labs AES/EBU digital cable and I think that is just nuts. Digital cables need to conform to spec. Anything outside the spec is less than optimum, and whether people prefer it or not does not mean it is transmitting a more pure signal._

 

What? No. Digital cables transmit 1s and 0s. Do you know how digital media/any digital feed works? So long as it is not losing those 1s and 0s, it is not changing the sound. Any half-ass made AES/EBU cable from the sweatiest shop in China will do it just as well as the one he just wasted an enormous amount of $ is. Spec for digital cables is not something difficult to achieve, whatsoever. Any cable you can buy in your local Best Buy will be more than fine. 

 The only time this is not true is when speaking of extremely long distance cables.

 And about the obvious blatant differences... Nothing you say about cable differences matter until YOU have DBT'd properly, which you cannot do. You'd be utterly amazed at what the brain can do in response to placebo, including creating real, physical ailments, rashes, and other things. They may be very real to you when you're looking at the cables. That said, this is a no-DBT zone, so I'll refrain from further discussion on this matter.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What? No. Digital cables transmit 1s and 0s. Do you know how digital media/any digital feed works? So long as it is not losing those 1s and 0s, it is not changing the sound. Any half-ass made AES/EBU cable from the sweatiest shop in China will do it just as well as the one he just wasted an enormous amount of $ is. Spec for digital cables is not something difficult to achieve, whatsoever. Any cable you can buy in your local Best Buy will be more than fine. 

 The only time this is not true is when speaking of extremely long distance cables.

 And about the obvious blatant differences... Nothing you say about cable differences matter until YOU have DBT'd properly, which you cannot do. You'd be utterly amazed at what the brain can do in response to placebo, including creating real, physical ailments, rashes, and other things. They may be very real to you when you're looking at the cables. That said, this is a no-DBT zone, so I'll refrain from further discussion on this matter._

 


 the 1's and 0's might be all that it is carrying, but those 1's and 0's are transmitted via a squarewave, and if the edges get srewed up, or moved, you get jitter...though we still dont know if jitter is even audible...


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the 1's and 0's might be all that it is carrying, but those 1's and 0's are transmitted via a squarewave, and if the edges get srewed up, or moved, you get jitter...though we still dont know if jitter is even audible..._

 

Okay, but spec cables would do nothing to cause jitter, if it's even audible.


----------



## scootermafia

Another "digital is ones and zeroes" guy. This will take awhile.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, but spec cables would do nothing to cause jitter, if it's even audible._

 

oh i know, i was just saying that its not really just 1's and 0's, its still a wave that could "potentially" get screwed up somehow. Im a fence sitter on the cable issue, ive never had the chance to actually compare high end cables to regular cables, but i will hold judgement till i can.


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another "digital is ones and zeroes" guy. This will take awhile._

 

It will take no time, don't worry. I believe in facts, not opinions.


----------



## xxbaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Raez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What? No. Digital cables transmit 1s and 0s. Do you know how digital media/any digital feed works? So long as it is not losing those 1s and 0s, it is not changing the sound. Any half-ass made AES/EBU cable from the sweatiest shop in China will do it just as well as the one he just wasted an enormous amount of $ is. Spec for digital cables is not something difficult to achieve, whatsoever. Any cable you can buy in your local Best Buy will be more than fine. 

 The only time this is not true is when speaking of extremely long distance cables.

 And about the obvious blatant differences... Nothing you say about cable differences matter until YOU have DBT'd properly, which you cannot do. You'd be utterly amazed at what the brain can do in response to placebo, including creating real, physical ailments, rashes, and other things. They may be very real to you when you're looking at the cables. That said, this is a no-DBT zone, so I'll refrain from further discussion on this matter._

 

You're saying the same thing he was. He said that it doesn't make sense to pay more for a digital cable because as long as it meets spec it's good to go.

 Also the whole thing about digital cables making a difference doesn't make sense. If they weren't robust then digital systems wouldn't be able to function. Computers run signals through digital cables billions+ of times per second - if there were frequent errors computers would be crashing constantly. You can send a file from your hard drive over the internet that gets sent through a router, then a few servers (at least) back to a router, over the air with wireless picked up by someone's computer and written to their hard drive. You can then diff the two files and guess what, they're identical. If digital is robust enough for that it's robust enough to send through a 2ft cable.


----------



## IPodPJ

Correct, xxbaker. That is what I am saying. The blatant differences were with headphone cables, not digital cables. However, I have heard digital cables make small differences and some of them probably didn't conform to spec. Some were elite, $1000 nonsense, and some were much cheaper. If there is an impedance mismatch in your gear, try a longer length cable. I don't know if there is in mine, but I've tried various lengths and feel that an 18 ft. BNC is ideal, and it only cost $24 from BJC.


----------



## haloxt

I've been running around asking people if they know the theory behind this with no luck. Not even some star trek fans I asked ventured a guess. Anyone have any idea how this is "supposed" to work?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been running around asking people if they know the theory behind this with no luck. Not even some star trek fans I asked ventured a guess. Anyone have any idea how this is "supposed" to work?_

 

The problem with the "theory" behind is is that they take a couple of grains of truth and then twist and conflate them such that the idea as to how it's "supposed" to work is ultimately just gibberish.

 After dinner I'll try and 'splain it. 

 se


----------



## haloxt

Thanks, if you are able to please show the grains of truth because I don't see any.


----------



## Happy Camper




----------



## St3ve

Crikey, when i see sh...stuff like that being sold, I start becoming quite cynical about a lot of audio-related products. I've noticed, to my astonishment, that no reviews of this breath-taking technology have emerged. I am expecting a front-page feature in New Scientist.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

You can put the popcorn away. 

 As I was going back over the marketing page, I decided it simply wasn't worth the time and effort. If I'm going to spend my time picking through a pile of ********, it's going to be while looking for some 'shrooms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Happy Camper

Fair enough. Mmm morels.

 I do agree with your assessment though.


----------



## fhuang

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/do...-forum-227350/


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been running around asking people if they know the theory behind this with no luck. Not even some star trek fans I asked ventured a guess. Anyone have any idea how this is "supposed" to work?_

 

I'm a trekkie myself and I can't begin to fathom a guess at this nonsensical buffoonery, not that being a trekkie qualifies anyone as anything further than someone who thinks about fancy lasers and aliens too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There could be some truth to this thing, but I'm no scientist and I don't know if the theories are sound. Even then, I don't like to pass judgment on equipment I've not experienced first hand. That said...

 My best guess is it's rubbish.


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhuang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/do...-forum-227350/_

 

How is this at all relevant to the current discussion?


----------

